# Vouched Expenses



## TomTron (16 Jun 2020)

Hello Everyone,

For those with direct experience of the various Appeal panels - have any (self employed) people successfully claimed the genuine cost of work lost whilst working on the Appeal.

If this belongs in a separate thread, could someone point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## TomTron (5 Aug 2020)

Follow up, these expenses are not allowable in Appeal claims - have been advised recoverable only in a High Court.


----------

